# Merrion Mini Cinema, Leeds, free!!



## Fez909 (May 29, 2014)

The Merrion Centre have built a miniature cinema and it's free entry. It's kids and family films and it open at midday (don't know end time).

Here's the listings:

Willy Wonka (1971) 12 noon Thursday 29 May U
Jurassic park (1993) 12 noon Friday 30 May PG
Monsters Inc (2001) 12 noon Saturday 31 May U
Jungle Book (1967) 12 noon Sunday 1 June U
Batman- the movie (1996) 12 noon Thursday 5 June U
Cleopatra (1963) 12 noon Friday 6 June PG
Grease (1978) 12 noon Saturday 7 June PG
Chariots of Fire (1981) 12 noon Thursday 12 June U
Star Wars (1977) 12 noon Friday 13 June PG
Back to the Future (1985) 12 noon Saturday 14 June PG
Love Story (1970) 12 noon Thursday 19 June PG
Gone with the Wind (1939) (The last film to be shown at the Merrion Cinema) 12 noon Friday 20 June U
Toy Story (1995) 12 noon Saturday 21 June PG
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (1968) 12 noon Thursday 26 June U
Mamma Mia (2008) 12 noon Friday 27 June PG
Shrek (2001) 12 noon Saturday 28 June U
My Fair Lady (1964) 12 noon Thursday 3 July U
Superman the Movie (1978) 12 noon Friday 4 July PG
Harry potter & philosophers stone (2001) 12 noon Saturday 5 July PG

It's opposite Boots/next to Couplands.


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2014)

Oh, and speaking of the Merrion Cinema (which I didn't know about) - it's being turned into the "UK's first trampoline park". Looks ace


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 29, 2014)

Leeds you say...


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2014)

why have they built a cinema?  The Merrion centre already has a cinema in it. It's been closed for decades, but other than having the seating removed, it was otherwise in tact. Building a new, miniature, one seems....silly. 






That's the old entrance superimposed over the Yorkshire Bank cashpoint that covers it today


----------



## Fez909 (May 29, 2014)

belboid said:


> why have they built a cinema?  The Merrion centre already has a cinema in it. It's been closed for decades, but other than having the seating removed, it was otherwise in tact. Building a new, miniature, one seems....silly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mini cinema is a temporary thing. It only seats 40 people. The proper cinema is being turned into a trampoline park as I mentioned above.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2014)

oh, so you did!  I think i misred 'cinema' as 'centre' in the second one.  Well, that's all good then. Even if it would have been nicer if they'd have re-opened the old one.


----------



## Onket (May 29, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Leeds you say...


Cutting edge stuff for northerners, see.


----------

